# Viva Glam Cyndi or Gaga?



## Blushbaby (Feb 13, 2010)

Have any of you bought one (or both)? Which did you go for? I'm thinking about getting the Gaga shade when it's out in the UK but am not sure. I'm NC50 for reference.


----------



## shontay07108 (Feb 13, 2010)

I ordered both, but haven't received them yet. However, I predict Cyndi will look much better on me.


----------



## Curly1908 (Feb 13, 2010)

Neither look like they'd be flattering on brown skin IMO.


----------



## gabi03 (Feb 13, 2010)

Cyndi is really pretty on brown girls. Its a midtone coral red, goes on sheerish and looks great on the daytime. Gaga is really nice on the lips as well, it looks good with a brown lipliner. It's my first non-hot pink lipstick and i love it. For reference i'm NC45.


----------



## DaniCakes (Feb 13, 2010)

I tried on Gaga yesterday at the Pro store in Chicago. Hated it!! Does not look good on my skintone (C7 in Studiofix). Probably needs a liner, but it's too light.


----------



## iadorepretty (Feb 13, 2010)

i actually bought both, for reference i'm a NC45.

cyndi is actually the more universally friendly color. it's a really pretty coral red. i honestly think it will look good on any woman.

gaga is another story. it's a really pretty pink, but it's definitely a cool pink. so it's gonna take a little more work for WOC to pull it off. i paired it with Partial Pink Cremesheen and i actually like it. you can also try darkening it with a liner


----------



## shontay07108 (Feb 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gabi03* 

 
_Cyndi is really pretty on brown girls. Its a midtone coral red, goes on sheerish and looks great on the daytime. Gaga is really nice on the lips as well, it looks good with a brown lipliner. It's my first non-hot pink lipstick and i love it. For reference i'm NC45._

 
I just ordered my first mac lipliners and both of them are brown so I will play around with the Gaga shade to see what I can do with it. I'm all ready cool toned so that's half the battle won right there.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Feb 13, 2010)

Cyndi. Gaga reminds me of (and made me wanna) vomit. The MA was trying to hit me with the hard sell, too, with all these suggestions for different looks w/different liners. Uh, No way homie!


----------



## misha5150 (Feb 13, 2010)

Cyndi would be the most wearable shade for WOC. Gaga is a much brighter pepto bismol pink color. I want to get it just because I love Lady Gaga but I don't see myself wearing this lipstick that much. I agree with a previous poster about pairing it with a dark liner to make it more wearable.


----------



## Curly1908 (Feb 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_Cyndi. Gaga reminds me of (and made me wanna) vomit. The MA was trying to hit me with the hard sell, too, with all these suggestions for different looks w/different liners. Uh, No way homie!_

 
Yeah, you have to remember that the MAs are sales associates as well so they don't care about you walkin' outta there looking like a fool as long as they meet their #s for hte day, LOL!  

Plus I'm a great believer that if you have to use a liner/gloss to change a color so much that it barely resembles the initial lippie color, then that shade wasn't for you in the first place!


----------



## jazmatazz (Feb 14, 2010)

I would love to be able to pull off Gaga but after seeing swatches I don't think it's going to happen. Which is weird because I though Viva Glam lippies are supposed to be wearable for all skintones. I don't have the patience or skill to alter a lipstick color too much with liner, maybe gloss


----------



## mrslovejoy (Feb 14, 2010)

I went to my local MAC counter the other day and the MA did a nice look on me using vg gaga. First, she lined my lips with dark liner (I forgot the name but it was dark brown). Then she put gaga on me and put the new lavender wind l/g from the spring forecase collection on top. It looked HAWT!! The combination reminds me of lavender whip. I'm NC45-50 for reference.


----------



## CrazyBlue (Feb 14, 2010)

I think Viva Glam Gaga is kinda cool for some Woc , Cydi is my choice, i think its more wearable


----------



## Babylard (Feb 14, 2010)

i think cyndi will look better. but gaga would look nice too if you look good with light pink lips in general. my lips are super pigmented and gaga shows up not as cool as others who have lighter lips and it can be very manipulated depending on the gloss you wear. i think you can make it work for you. but cyndi will be effortless glam


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Feb 14, 2010)

I bought Cyndi and it is a beautiful color in my opinion on my skin. I am an NC45 for reference. I put Venetian lipgloss on top because that is what Cyndi has on in the promo pic according to the MAC Mua and it was a beautiful combo. I like to wear red lips during the day sometimes and this is perfect for that because it is not like that bam red that you get from mattes and semi-matte colors. 

As far as Gaga, I really tried to make it work but it was too opaque for me and I didn't like how it settled in the lines of my lips. It reminded me of Snob as well which I could never pull off.


----------



## MrsGooch (Feb 14, 2010)

Hello Ladies! I got Cindi and I love it! REALLY wanted to get Gaga, but had to be honest w/ myself and know that I would never use it....but, I'm looking forward to getting some wear out of Cindi this spring.


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Feb 14, 2010)

I think I will go back and get Cyndi. I got Gaga today and didn't even try Cyndi, I only wanted to spend 15 dollars. haha. I also swatched Cyndi and it read old lady color to me so I was turned off from trying it on.

Gaga is alright, I think I have a mild love for her which is why I bought it AND it was sold out online so I felt that I NEEDED it. The MUA tried Gaga on me with pink treat and it looked nice. I just need to scrub my lips so they are smoother.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 15, 2010)

Gaga looks better sheered out or with a pink/mauvey lipglass on top for medium/darker skin tones.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Feb 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Goat Goat Etc.* 

 
_Edit: BTW, if there was any argument that  Lady Gaga didn't work for NC50---I put that to an end today.
I was wearing a dark, smokey eye today (being anti-Vday) and tried it on  and it worked that way. An MA agreed that a dark eye and lady gaga  worked supremely together. And it clicked later for me cuz (even though  Gaga could wear her own lippie everyday of her life with her color) she  is making it work in the promo with a big dark smokey eye, so there in  lay the key maybe._

 
.....


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Feb 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_Neither look like they'd be flattering on brown skin IMO._

 
i feel the same way!

when i saw the lipsticks i was like, hmmm, i thought all the viva glams were supposed to be universal to all skin tones...but i don't feel like either would work on me...i think i have to see a WOC wearing the lipstick to believe it!


----------



## Blushbaby (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks for your replies. Those who have either/or, would you be kind enough to post some swatches to help the rest of us make up our minds.

Thank you x


----------



## iadorepretty (Feb 15, 2010)

whoops!


----------



## iadorepretty (Feb 15, 2010)

@Blushbaby, here are swatches of both w/ flash; for reference i'm NC45







GaGa is on the left, Cyndi is on the right.


----------



## Blushbaby (Feb 15, 2010)

^^ Thank you! Mmmm I'm drawn to Gaga and really wanna make it work for me.


----------



## cocodivatime (Feb 15, 2010)

Here's my two cents:

I initially tried *Cyndi* and thought it looked ok.  I decided to put a gloss on top and then it looked better.  Its a very different color from what I usually wear so I decided to get it.
I think I may have better luck at home once I find a good liner and perfect gloss to pair with it.  In the store I just used what the MA gave me....and thats not always the best choice

I tried *Gaga* after coming home with Cyndi and reading about *Gaga* everywhere.  Great.  So I went back to the store the next day and tried *Gaga* on for myself.  At first I put it on by itself, no liner or gloss and it was pretty terrible.

I stood there frowing in the mirror and a WOC MA walked up to me and told me that needed a liner and gloss to make it work.  So she gave me Oak liner which I applied pretty generously around the edges because the liner is pretty light.  Then I used Viva Glam lipglass on top and it worked.  I actually liked it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Its not an everyday look but I would rock this color in the evening.

*BUT heres the thing-----*

I tried it on again the next day and it was soooooo ugly.  I just sat there in awe of how I got tricked.  But then I had to step back and think of what I did wrong.......

Here's the key:

*1.* For me, my lips must be totally exfoliated or else all the lines and dry skin show.  Yuck.

*2.* It looks better sheered out on me.  Just one swipe and maybe a tad more to fill in.  The second time I tried it, I was feeling more confident than the first time and put WAY too much on.

*3.* Last it needs a gloss. MUST have a gloss

Its kind of a high maintenance color for a lot of us WOC, but it can work.  Just depends if you're willing to go through all the steps.

I plan to do a review on my YouTube channel.  Check me out


----------



## La Dolce Diva (Feb 15, 2010)

GAGA!
GAGA!
GAGA!

l've been wearing this thing religiously for the past 3 days (since it came out lol) and I am in heaven.  I will be purchasing 1 every month to make sure I have enough when it goes away. 

BUT I will say this- I love a pink shimmerless lip, and like other have said it is very cool, so you have to be aware of that.  I wear mine alone with no liner or gloss because I just love the color so much.  Other ladies may not be feeling that idea...


----------



## shontay07108 (Feb 15, 2010)

I just got my Gaga and Cyndi lipsticks in the mail. I rushed to try them on and realized Gaga is amazing. It really works. I didn't have on any liner or anything. Cyndi is also amazing. These are two winning shades. Now I say get both.


----------



## Curly1908 (Feb 15, 2010)

Can you ladies who purchased one or both of the colors post pics of you wearing the lippies rather than just swatches?


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Feb 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_Can you ladies who purchased one or both of the colors post pics of you wearing the lippies rather than just swatches?_

 
THIS!

It would make a lot more sense to me to see it on someone's lips!


----------



## DaniCakes (Feb 15, 2010)

LOL The MA tried to do the same thing with me. I guess they are trying to reach their sales goal, however, I am not buying something that makes me look crazy. Gaga needs a liner and I'm not into liners!!!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_Cyndi. Gaga reminds me of (and made me wanna) vomit. The MA was trying to hit me with the hard sell, too, with all these suggestions for different looks w/different liners. Uh, No way homie!_


----------



## iadorepretty (Feb 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_Can you ladies who purchased one or both of the colors post pics of you wearing the lippies rather than just swatches?_

 

here's a look i did the other day with Viva Cyndi:






i took this pic using the flash. but, as you can see it isn't a "true" red; there's definitely a "coralish" tint to it. hope this helps those who are trying to figure out which one to purchase. btw, i'm NC45.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Feb 16, 2010)

Wow... Cyndi is pretty... I'm sad I took it off my order now...


----------



## iadorepretty (Feb 18, 2010)

so i decided to pull out Viva GaGa this morning and play around with it. i discovered that the way to make this color work for WOC is not to pile it on. if you do more than 2 coats, it will look too bubblegum pink and it'll also draw attention to the lines in your lips.

if you do 1-2 coat(s) max and top it off with a gloss (this morning i used NARS Ophelia), it looks really pretty. 

i'll post a pic when i get home.


----------



## luxury (Feb 18, 2010)

I want Cyndi!


----------



## iadorepretty (Feb 18, 2010)

here's GaGa...






here i used one coat of GaGa w/ NARS Ophelia l/g on top. i later had to reapply and used 2 coats of GaGa and it still looked like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. i think the key w/ this lippie is not using a heavy hand


----------



## Regality101 (Feb 19, 2010)

Iadorepretty, that Cyndi looks GREAT on you.  I might have to get that. I was at the counter yesterday and I asked the MUA about GaGa and she asked if I was scared and I said YEAH but it reminds me of Snob...she swatched Snob and Cyndi side and side and she even agree they were similar with diff finishes.  GaGa was pretty sheer and creamy where as SNOB is a satin...I believe.


----------



## fabbygurl21 (Feb 19, 2010)

I bought both Gaga and Cyndi, and like Iadorepretty said don't have a heavy hand when putting on Gaga. I am NW50(for reference) and when I put my lip liner and gloss on Gaga looks really nice with my complexion. I'm still testing out Cyndi, but so far Gaga is my fav!


----------



## ohsoshy (Feb 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fabbygurl21* 

 
_I bought both Gaga and Cyndi, and like Iadorepretty said don't have a heavy hand when putting on Gaga. I am NW50(for reference) and when I put my lip liner and gloss on Gaga looks really nice with my complexion. I'm still testing out Cyndi, but so far Gaga is my fav!_

 

What liner/gloss did you use? I keep going back and forth about buying this.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Feb 20, 2010)

Gaga just became a little more tolerable for me, I layered a little Riveting l/s over it.


----------



## iadorepretty (Feb 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Goat Goat Etc.* 

 
_Gaga just became a little more tolerable for me, I layered a little Riveting l/s over it._

 
that sounds like a nice combo...gonna have to try it


----------



## makababy (Feb 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_Yeah, you have to remember that the MAs are sales associates as well so they don't care about you walkin' outta there looking like a fool as long as they meet their #s for hte day, LOL!  

Plus I'm a great believer that if you have to use a liner/gloss to change a color so much that it barely resembles the initial lippie color, then that shade wasn't for you in the first place! 




_

 

*THIS* ! With that said, I really wanted GAGA since it looks like a really nice pink in the tube but it probably wouldn't look good on me. Cyndi looks like a really nice color overall. Have not seen one bad swatch of it yet, on anyone. So I am leaning towards that personally.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Feb 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_Plus I'm a great believer that if you have to use a liner/gloss to change a color so much that it barely resembles the initial lippie color, then that shade wasn't for you in the first place!



_

 
But isn't makeup experimentation after all?

That's kinda like saying 'Idk what to do with this blazer!,' then adding a shirt under it that works.

Or having someone do poorly in math but excel in writing.

It's all about finding what works well and _how_ it works well.

If I had thought to put down Blast O' Blue just because it was a fr-ugly glaze alone, I wouldn't have the amazor looks I like to do today with my blue toned lippies.


----------



## Desigirl (Feb 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iadorepretty* 

 
_here's GaGa...






here i used one coat of GaGa w/ NARS Ophelia l/g on top. i later had to reapply and used 2 coats of GaGa and it still looked like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. i think the key w/ this lippie is not using a heavy hand_

 
Gaga looks really pretty on you. I'm really tempted to get it, when it comes out in the UK. I've got Ophelia on my wish list as well.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Feb 25, 2010)

Also try Cork l/l and Viva Glam SE l/g w/ Gaga.


----------



## jess126xo (Feb 25, 2010)

i have both and they are both amazing .. i love gaga's more tho .. i am wearing it on my avatar pic btw .. it is actually very wearable.


----------



## Curly1908 (Feb 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jess126xo* 

 
_i have both and they are both amazing .. i love gaga's more tho .. i am wearing it on my avatar pic btw .. it is actually very wearable.



_

 
Gaga looks GREAT on you!


----------



## urbanD0LL (Feb 26, 2010)

Gaga all the way !
I found my perfect bright coral/red lipstick at Inglot .


----------



## Soundclash (Feb 26, 2010)

I think both can work. I have Cyndi & I LOVE it. Its so beautiful, NW50 for reference. I can see myself picking up Gaga later on since it is available for a year, it may take a bit more effort but I think the combinations are endless.

I paired a sheer layer of Cyndi with Sweet Revenge gloss(sheer pink grapefruit with gold glitter) from Nars & I really enjoyed the combination.





I also tried a deeper red lip with Cherry Lip liner from MAC, Cyndi and Amourous Dazzleglass creme on top.


----------



## she (Feb 26, 2010)

....gaga ooh lala... i'm nc50 as well and i chose gaga's shade over cindy's. 

we paired it with a wine l/l and you can top with something like partial pink, ample pink or really any sheer or sparkly gloss. it reminds me of plink! which i adore and use with my burgundy l/l. if this nc50 can do it then i am sure some others can too. enjoy!


----------



## jess126xo (Feb 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_Gaga looks GREAT on you!_

 

thanks


----------



## lenchen (Feb 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_Have any of you bought one (or both)? Which did you go for? I'm thinking about getting the Gaga shade when it's out in the UK but am not sure. I'm NC50 for reference._

 
both shades are really nice. I'm NC50 and both looked great!


----------



## makababy (Feb 28, 2010)

jesse126 gaga looks really good on you.

Goat, I totally agree. But it's always better to have something that looks good right out the tube AND can be mixed with other things. 

Sigh, looks like I'm gonna have to pick up both, lol.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Feb 28, 2010)

^Too limiting


----------



## FierceMrsButler (Feb 28, 2010)

Both are GAWGEOUS, with the right combination of course... I got Cyndu in gratis and hated it, so I thought... but I mixed it up and came up with a nice collabo:

Beet lip liner all over the lip (line and fill them in)
VG Cyndi all over the lip
Then Love Alert dazzleglass on top or Venetian lustre glass...
=very pretty but soft red color...

Then the Dun Dadda of them all, VG Gaga... I have this combo down to a science...

Plum lip liner (or Plum Royale cremestick liner) all over the lips, lined and filled in
VG Gaga all over the lips
Ample Pink Plushglass (or Baby Sparks dazzleglass)
=Soft and supple pink lips... very very pretty...

Promise these combos are a winner for most skin colors.


----------



## vintageroses (Mar 9, 2010)

I think i'll be getting Cyndi, because gaga is a really loud & bold colour & i don't think i can pull it off! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think cyndi would look FABULOUS with cremesheen : double dare! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so gonna try that out! & will tell you guys how it goes!  yays


----------



## Inamorata (Mar 9, 2010)

Gaga is lovely! I just got both - without swatching first - and I tried on gaga and I don't wanna take it off to try Cyndi!! Gaga is GORGEOUS!!


----------



## captodometer (Mar 9, 2010)

Neither. I tried both at the counter and passed.


----------



## Lovey99 (Mar 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *captodometer* 

 
_Neither. I tried both at the counter and passed._

 

I agree... Neither were very pleasing on me.


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Mar 11, 2010)

I am in love with the Viva glam cyndi after wearing it quite a few times. Here are some pics of me with it on. For reference I am NC45-50


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 11, 2010)

I actually do love the Cyndi! I take back whatever I said before! lol


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Mar 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bobbiedoll03* 

 
_I am in love with the Viva glam cyndi after wearing it quite a few times. Here are some pics of me with it on. For reference I am NC45-50_

 
GAWH, helpful much!?!?! Thanks


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Mar 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Goat Goat Etc.* 

 
_GAWH, helpful much!?!?! Thanks_

 
Lol..ur welcome!


----------



## thiscarmen (Apr 2, 2010)

Cyndi definitely looks better on NC35.  Gaga is alright, but it just looks too in your face for everyday wear.  Especially the pinkiness of it can look a bit strange against Asian skintones.


----------



## Luiza_T (Apr 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_Have any of you bought one (or both)? Which did you go for?_

 
Both. When it came out I purchased Cyndi and didn't even try Gaga, because I thought it would look odd on me. I ended up buying Gaga online last week and it arrived two days ago. I love it and only regret I didn't buy it sooner! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It looks weird if I put too much though.

Still have to figure out which colour of Studio Fix Powder I should get so I can give a better reference of my skin colour... I have a Face and Body foundation in C3 and Select Sheer Pressed Powder in NC35, but sometimes I think the F&B looks a bit dark to me, and the powder is definitely too dark right now (but in the summer it will look great I believe). NC30 perhaps?

EDIT: I went to the MAC store today and I am NC30 on Studio Fix Powder right now.


----------



## Curly1908 (Apr 19, 2010)

Looks like somebody else likes Viva GaGa too, lol:


----------



## DigitalRain (Apr 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_Looks like somebody else like Viva GaGa too, lol:



_


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Apr 22, 2010)

^^^


----------



## kdd2411 (Jun 1, 2010)

I tried on both and unfortunately neither flattered me and had to pass.


----------



## bad girl glam (Jun 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mrslovejoy* 

 
_I went to my local MAC counter the other day and the MA did a nice look on me using vg gaga. First, she lined my lips with dark liner (I forgot the name but it was dark brown). Then she put gaga on me and put the new lavender wind l/g from the spring forecase collection on top. It looked HAWT!! The combination reminds me of lavender whip. I'm NC45-50 for reference._

 
yep!  you gotta try a darker lip pencil (Nightmoth) and i tried Pinkarat l/g with it.  it worked very well!  try it this way and it won't give you that Tyrone Biggum's Mouth! lol! NC45-NC50 for ref.


----------



## sunscreens (Jun 2, 2010)

Cyndi is stunning, very wearable 'red' for me and my NC40 skin. Gaga made me look like an idiot!


----------



## kittykit (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm a NC35 and have very pigmented lips. When I first saw Gaga, I thought there's no way I was going to wear that colour. My MA convinced me to try it because she thought it would look good on me. So I tried it on and it doesn't look bad at all on me! It's my most favourite lippie at the moment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like to wear it with Petite Indulgence Cremesheen Glass.


----------



## machonesty (Jun 9, 2010)

Cyndi has my vote


----------



## ms. kendra (Jun 11, 2010)

I think Cyndi would be more wearable for me. 

I'm willing to try GaGa, but I already have the Viva Glam (Fergie) l/s...and that's about as cool pink as I want to go. Kuddos to those who can make it work.


----------



## ms. kendra (Jun 27, 2010)

I bought Cyndi today and I love it! I think it looks best paired with a red/dark red liner like Mahogany or Burgundy, and then topped with clear gloss.  I got so many complements on it.


----------



## Sony (Jun 27, 2010)

I like them both..I just have to put in a litte more effort with GaGa...I'm NW45


----------



## Ingenue (Jun 28, 2010)

I have both, but prefer Cyndi. Gaga takes some effort with a good liner and gloss to tone down the 'ash' factor.


----------



## tdm (Jun 30, 2010)

I bought Gaga. I love it. I have a pic on my blog with to the beach - splashing lg. I used Cork Liner. I am NC43/45 for reference

Adorned Beauty: Viva Glam Gaga + FOTD


----------



## Ingenue (Jul 1, 2010)

Wow, that looks gorgeous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm going to have to try it with a darker liner... thanks for the instruction!


----------



## Fiberluver (Jul 14, 2010)

I purchased VG Gaga last week and it's beautiful.   I tried it with Plum l/l and no gloss and promptly purchased it!

I am going to top it with some of the glosses I own but I really like this shade on its own.

I also want to try it with Chestnut or Cork liner for a brown effect.

I didn't like Cyndi on me at all.  It was too drab, blah looking.

I am a C7/NC45/NC50 for reference.

Personally, I don't mind using different liners and glosses to jazz up a lipstick.  To me, that's part of the fun of makeup.

Nat


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 14, 2010)

I have both Gaga and Cyndi. Cyndi I can use right out of the tube. No liner no gloss. It's very very wearable for me. I'm MUFE 175 for reference. Now Gaga I picked up "just because". I've only recently found a combo to make this work for me. I use a light hand applying it. Vino l/l and a touch of Melt In Your Mouth Cremesheen glass makes this work for me.


----------



## ZoZo (Jul 14, 2010)

I have both, but I liked Cyndi alot, it is more wearable for everyday.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF* 

 
_I have both Gaga and Cyndi. Cyndi I can use right out of the tube. No liner no gloss. It's very very wearable for me. I'm MUFE 175 for reference. Now Gaga I picked up "just because". I've only recently found a combo to make this work for me. I use a light hand applying it. Vino l/l and a touch of Melt In Your Mouth Cremesheen glass makes this work for me._

 
That sounds really nice. I might have to try that.


----------



## Fiberluver (Jul 14, 2010)

Umm - I don't mean to be ignorant or dumb or anything but who is the woman in the picture with the huge pink lips and huge boobs in the white top?  I have no idea who she is but she looks a hot mess.

Thx.

Natalie


----------



## Kragey (Jul 15, 2010)

I recently bought Cyndi, mostly because I love Viva Glam. But I've actually fallen in love with it! I love bold reds and I usually hate lustres, but this is a creamy, smooth red that's appropriate for day looks or the office. Loooove it!

Gaga, however, looks like dozens of other pink lipsticks. I swatched it and just wasn't interested.


----------



## GucciGirl (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi Ladies! I just got the Viva Glam Gaga from a contest that I won. If you dont want to watch the entire video you can skip through to 4:45 and you can see how I wear it! Hope you guys like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xrXzPY-kXJ4


----------



## 0missjones (Jul 29, 2010)

I tried both of these when they came out but I ended up walking away with Gaga over Cyndi. Gaga is a lot to work with, you cant just wear it out the tube, but I have been wearing it a lot this summer and I love it more each time.  I am NW45 and I paired it with nightmoth l/l and vino l/l to wear and I use a sheer pink gloss I got from sephora to comeplete the lip.


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tdm* 

 
_I bought Gaga. I love it. I have a pic on my blog with to the beach - splashing lg. I used Cork Liner. I am NC43/45 for reference

Adorned Beauty: Viva Glam Gaga + FOTD_

 





 Holy Adorned Beauty Goodness you are gorgeous! I LOVE your lips in that color...well, all your makeup looks amazing. The shirt you are wearing is such a great color on you.


----------



## Fiberluver (Jul 30, 2010)

Adorned and Miss Jones look great in Gaga!!!

Ladies, you are lovely and thanks for linking and posting your fotd.

Go Gaga Go!!!

Nat


----------



## Fiberluver (Jul 30, 2010)

Miss Jones,

I LOVE Your brows!!

What e/s are u wearing in ur pic.?

Thanks.

Nat


----------



## TakeNotice (Jul 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tdm* 

 
_I bought Gaga. I love it. I have a pic on my blog with to the beach - splashing lg. I used Cork Liner. I am NC43/45 for reference

Adorned Beauty: Viva Glam Gaga + FOTD_

 

sold me on Gaga!


----------



## bediva33 (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm NC50. I bought the Cyndi color. I didn't like how the Gaga color looked once I tried it on.


----------



## Elle93 (Aug 17, 2010)

I tried gaga but I said I'm doing not all that work just to make it look good on me but I still have to try Cyndi


----------



## reesesilverstar (Aug 18, 2010)

Gaga does require work, but the result is GORGEOUS! Out the tube I really like Cyndi applied lightly with gloss. Makes my lips look so juicy, lol!


----------



## RNcutie (Aug 18, 2010)

I was surprised in all the swatches of Gaga how ....'not great' it looked. You can tell it needs ALOT of work to look great unless you have amazingly smooth lips to start out with. A little too pink for me... Intrigued by Cyndi, though


----------



## Senoj (Aug 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tdm* 

 
_I bought Gaga. I love it. I have a pic on my blog with to the beach - splashing lg. I used Cork Liner. I am NC43/45 for reference

Adorned Beauty: Viva Glam Gaga + FOTD_

 
I like the way you did it. I just used the Gaga with Currant lip liner but I do have cork liner and I'm gonna try it.


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Aug 22, 2010)

I love love love Viva glam cyndi. I am wearing it in this pic with a red maybelline lipliner and Dare to Wear Bold and Brash lipglass dapped lightly on top. LOVE THIS LIP!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wait! Are you following me on Twitter @AKABobbiedoll


----------



## RNcutie (Aug 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ingenue* 

 
_I have both, but prefer Cyndi. Gaga takes some effort with a good liner and gloss to tone down the 'ash' factor._

 
new to the lingo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



what is the "ash factor" ? is that the feathering I'm seeing in pics on people?


----------



## Curly1908 (Aug 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RNcutie* 

 
_new to the lingo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



what is the "ash factor" ? is that the feathering I'm seeing in pics on people?_

 
The "ash factor" is the washed-out look that occurs on brown skin when unflattering colors (which are usually too light/cool/pale) are worn.  It kind of gives the same look of chapped lips on brown women (a la Tyrone Biggums).






Some colors that give the "ash factor":
Lavender Whip
Viva Gaga
Bubbles

Among others.


----------



## martiangurll (Aug 23, 2010)

okay, that cracked me up.  Just don't put any pictures of Sha-Nay-Nay up too or I will pee in my pants.

I love Chapelle!


----------



## Curly1908 (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm really loving a neutral eye + Bite of An Apple blush + Viva Glam Cyndi l/g.

  	You ladies really must try this combo.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Nov 9, 2010)

Today I wore Viva Gaga with chestnut l/l and Ms. Fizz dazzleglass and it was very pretty. . . even the MAC MUA was like, " u need to get backups !!!" although Ms Fizz is discontinued 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  	I think Viva Gaga l/s is wearable for us WOC


----------



## dewinter (Nov 10, 2010)

I have them both.
  	But I think that the Gaga one is the best. Maybee the Lauper one is better teamed up with the lipgloss.


----------



## SulkingBeauty (Nov 10, 2010)

I bought the Viva Cyndi and rocked that coral colour for the passed summer. I think the Gaga is pretty, but just not on me... Maybe if it was a creamier pink and not so blue-based /ashy? Dunno.


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Nov 10, 2010)

Im really thinking bout getting the Gaga lipstick and maybe the Cyndi lipglass, but gotta try em first.


----------



## LAMB4LIFE (Nov 11, 2010)

i'm a pink lipstick kinda girl so i have the gaga lipstick and i really like it. i usually wear it with magenta lipliner and it goes like a glossy version of pink neveau which is one of my fave lipsticks evaaaaaaaaaa.


----------



## K_ashanti (Nov 11, 2010)

i got Gaga like a month go had a few exchanges to make and some B2M so i just got it on a whim, like most of you ladies have said out the tube its not cute, but with a dark liner, i used NYX deep purple and a lipgloss i used NYX natural its really nice! You really have to play with Gaga to get it to work i'm an nc 50


----------



## sss215 (Nov 11, 2010)

I like Cyndi.  Tried it on yesterday with current liner.  beautiful. only coral type color that works for me.


----------



## dewinter (Nov 12, 2010)

Does anyone know if any of these colors is going to be permanent? Or "what it takes" for a Viva Glam to go permanent?


----------



## sss215 (Nov 14, 2010)

dewinter said:


> Does anyone know if any of these colors is going to be permanent? Or "what it takes" for a Viva Glam to go permanent?



 	These colors are only available for a year.  I believe they are the 1st LE viva glam colors, not 100% sure on that though,

  	I know viva glam gaga may be dupable with a MAC perm color.  the swatch thread has that info.


----------



## MissRay1331 (Dec 8, 2010)

I absolutely LOVEthe cyndi lipstick! I think it is the perfect red for girls who are scared of doing a "true" red lip, because the Cyndi is pretty sheer. The Gaga lipstick is also really pretty, a beautiful bubble gum pink.


----------



## afulton (Jan 28, 2011)

After reading all the posts, I had to try them because unfortunately I passed on them when they were first released.  My local MAC store only had the Lady Gaga lipgloss, so I had to resort to eBay to get Gaga Lipstick and both Cyndi lipstick and lipgloss.  Can't wait to try them on when they arrive.


----------



## Tiarra (Apr 22, 2011)

Cyndi is my favorite lipstick in general! Gaga is pretty but too frosty pink for me.


----------

